# Tomcat, deploy war ?



## j4m4 (26. Jan 2008)

Hallo,

bin recht neu bei Java, Tomcat und Spring step-by-step als auch Eclipse 3.3 WTP


Ich habe eine name.war file erstellt und mit Eclipse direkt in den Tomcat 6 Webbapps Ordner exportiert.
Tomcat entpackt die Datei automatisch.
Nach dem Ausführen von  "ant deploy reload" im Terminal ist meine Webapplikation auch sichtbar.

Meine Frage: 
Wenn ich den Ordner "name" und die Datei "name.war" lösche und danach eine Kopie von "name.war" wieder ins Verzeichnis kopiere, dann läuft die Webapplikation nicht. Ich muss erst "ant deploy reload" ausführen.
Warum ist das so?
Wieso reicht es nicht eine fertige ".war" Datei in das Verzeichnis "Webapps" zu kopieren?
Was muss ich machen (falls möglich), dass ich nur die War Datei in den Ordner Webapps kopieren brauche und die Seite gleich abrufbar ist?


----------



## j4m4 (17. Feb 2008)

Hat jemand dazu eine Idee?


----------



## Guest (18. Feb 2008)

Hot deployment ist vermutlich deaktiviert oder du verwendest embeded tomcat in eclipse.


----------



## Gast (14. Mrz 2008)

Du musst die Datei erst auf den Server deployen dazu nutzt du am besten den Tomcat Manager den du bei einer Standart Tomcat installation unter http://localhost:8080/manager/html erreichst wenn du hier die war Datei deployest erzeugt Tomcat automatisch die passende Verzeichnisstrucktur mit dem Kompilat deiner Webanwendung.


----------

